# blockquote in validem XHTML 1.1



## JohannesR (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Konstrukt aus mehreren divs, welche ein blockquote-Tag in einem Paragraphen umschliessen, so in der Art:


```
<div id="...">
    <div id="...">
        <p>
            <blockquote cite="blubb">blah blah</blockquote>
        </p>
    </div>
</div>
```

Wenn ich das ganze nun validieren will, sagt mir der Parser folgendes:



> Line 27, column 78: document type does not allow element "blockquote" here; missing one of "button", "map", "object", "ins", "del", "noscript" start-tag


Was zur Hoelle will man mir damit sagen? Und wie kann ich es loesen? 

Gruesse,
Johannes


----------



## Quaese (18. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich gehe davon aus, dass du XHTML strict validiert hast.

Zunächst musst du das blockquote-Element aus dem P-Element nehmen, da es nur in folgenden
Elternelementen erlaubt ist:
applet, blockquote, body, button, center, dd, del, div, fieldset, form, iframe, ins, li, map, noframes, 
noscript, object, td und th 

Weiterhin musst den Inhalt des blockquote-Elements in ein Blockelement setzen - ist für strict-Validierung
so vorgeschrieben.

```
<div>
    <div>
        <blockquote cite="blubb"><div>blah blah</div></blockquote>
    </div>
</div>
```
So sollte es valide sein.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## JohannesR (18. Januar 2005)

Ah, funktioniert! Klasse, danke!

Johannes, hochgradig beglueckt.


----------

